# Minnesota Meet Up



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been trying to put this together on the threads "Minnesota Snow" and "Minnesota Meet Up This Summer?????" It was suggested that I try using this forum also.

If you have any interest, please check out those threads for info. PM's will work also. 

Thanks
Lee


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

My post from last night has disappeared from the New Post list, so I am posting this to bring the list current.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

My posts keep disappearing from the new posts. Trying to get the word out about a meetup in July. Please read above posts.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

1 month till the meet up on July 10th. If you are coming or even thinking about it, PM me for details. I will supply the meat and coolers for your drinks. If you plan on bringing something to share, let me know. Want to make this a family affair, so bring the kids.

Lee


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd be interested,details?


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm on the E.side of St.Paul. Give me a call. Home 651-774-5864 Cell 651-895-9233

Lee


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone in the TC area who hasn't gotten the word, listen up. I'm still planning on haveing a meetup at my house on July 10th.I've sent out a bunch of PM's but I'm sure I missed some and others I can't send them to. So, if your interested, give me a call.

Lee
Home 651-774-5864
Cell 651-895-9233


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

It's geting to be crunch time. Got some critters looking at me with nervous eyes wondering if they will be around after July 10th or if they will be the main course. I need a head count of the total your are bringing to the meetup. Give me a call or PM for details and/or directions.

Lee
Home 651-774-5864
Cell 651-895-9233


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I want to make this happen but with less then a week to go, the limited response makes it iffy. If you've been waiting to committ, do it now. This is a family outing so kids and spouses are welcome.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Decided to call off the meet up due to lack of response. I'm thinking of trying again in Sept. Thinking of Sat the 25th. Does anyone have any interest or should I just figure it's a lost cause?


----------



## twincityerosion (Aug 14, 2010)

I would be interested in a meet up. Let's network and see how we can help eachother. 
thanks,

Tom Youngquist
Twin City Erosion Control, Inc.
651-755-2402


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I willing to give this another try. Looking at having a Get Together on 9-25 at my place on the E.side of St.Paul. Would like to make if a family affair. I have a good size grill and plenty of coolers to chill what you bring to drink. I can seat about 35 on my deck and patio. Hopefully that will not be enough seating and I will have to bring in some more, but I wont know unless you guys in the TC area let me know if your coming and how many will be with you. I will supply the ribs, plates and such. Let me know if you are bringing anything to pass.

PLEASE DON"T WAIT TILL THE LAST MIN.

Lee
651-774-5864 Home
651-895-9233 Cell ( if you start to get my greeting message, press 1 to skip it)


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Lee, it's on my calendar. :waving:

Brendan


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

wizardsr;1059666 said:


> Lee, it's on my calendar. :waving:
> 
> Brendan


Thanks for the reply. How many are you bringing with you?

BTW, if anyone knows someone who is not on Plowsite who might be interested, by all means pass the word.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Deershack;1059863 said:


> Thanks for the reply. How many are you bringing with you?
> 
> BTW, if anyone knows someone who is not on Plowsite who might be interested, by all means pass the word.


Just me for now, possibly a couple more as the date gets closer...


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

The more the merrier.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Two weeks till the meet up on 9-25. Need to know how much ice to get and how many ribs to order. Let me know if your coming and how many will be with you. If you need directions or details, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Deershack;1070768 said:


> Two weeks till the meet up on 9-25. Need to know how much ice to get and how many ribs to order. Let me know if your coming and how many will be with you. If you need directions or details, let me know.
> 
> Thanks


sorry Lee not going to be able to make it. Have plans to be in St. Louis that weekend.


----------



## andym1996 (Aug 31, 2006)

Might be interested if I'm in town. Might be at the lake, but i'll keep it in mind.
Andy


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Good to hear. Let me know as soon as you can so I can plan on food. Thanks.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

4 days until he meet up at my house on Sat in St.Paul. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## prostouchinc (Sep 23, 2010)

*Meet Up*

Hi Lee,

Im going to try to stop by, maybe a few other guys from the company too. Let me know if that works.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Lee, what time are you thinking?


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

3 PM till ????. Don't know how many are coming for sure. I will have the ribs, salad, plates etc, grill and coolers. Those that are coming can bring their own drinks and a dish to pass( if they wish) No matter how many come, think it would be great if this became an annual event. Hopefully the weather will cooperate.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

prostouchinc;1076191 said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> Im going to try to stop by, maybe a few other guys from the company too. Let me know if that works.


Sounds great. Do you need directions?


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Figures the weekend that I end up working.


----------



## prostouchinc (Sep 23, 2010)

Deershack;1076221 said:


> Sounds great. Do you need directions?


Lee,

That would be great if I could get some directions to your place.

Thanks


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

prostouchinc;1076835 said:


> Lee,
> 
> That would be great if I could get some directions to your place.
> 
> Thanks


2078 Hawthorne Ave. E. (East side of St,Paul near Hillcrest Golf Course)
East of White Bear Ave. and West of McKnight Ave. Since I don't know where your coming from, Give me a call for better directions if you need them.

For anyone else, the time is 3 PM till ?????. Hope the weather cooperates and we can be outside. If not the house could get a little crowed. LOL

I'm serving ribs and salad. Bring anything else you wish plus your drinks. I have a good size grill (if you don't want ribs) and iced coolers and the necessary plates and such.

Lee
651-774-5834 Home
651-895-9233 Cell


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Wesley's Lawn;1076821 said:


> Figures the weekend that I end up working.


See the above post if you get off early and want to stop by. We may still have some food around.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

When I work weekends I start at noon on Friday and don't get done till O dark thirty Monday morning. Too bad your not in the area I have to be in.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Perhaps next year.


----------

